# Bird dog trainer



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

Would anyone here know of a bird dog trainer in Union county or near Marysville? I have a 12 week old English Setter/Beagle mix and would love to take her out pheasant hunting or bird hunting at some point. She pointed once already when a couple of sparrows fell out of a tree.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Gary Carnes <[email protected]>


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting breed mix. What would we call it? Englibeagle? Besetter? Who cares, if it is birdy.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

steelmagoo said:


> Interesting breed mix. What would we call it? Englibeagle? Besetter? Who cares, if it is birdy.


I dunno, but crosses like this are sometimes made between bird dogs and curs or hounds hoping to increase their winding ability. The crosses most often do not work because the dog is fighting two dominant instincts, the one to take scent from the air head up, and the other to track scent from the ground, head down. 

When it does click, the results are often spectacular, and you will have a dog with superior winding ability that when the conditions are right can tree game that has never set foot on the ground, and can also track up some nasty cold stuff by drifting the track.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

Thanks. Is this a trainers email?


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

How bout Beaster?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

I think he does bird dog training, yes. If he doesn't, he knows someone who does nearby. Bellefontaine area. Tell Gary I said hello. Dean Torges


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

She was an oops between a hunter's set of akc beagles and his akc setters. Guess the moon was right and the gates were left opened. She's a great pup though and definitely interested in pointing at times. Can run and retrieve pretty well too.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

Gepetto said:


> I think he does bird dog training, yes. If he doesn't, he knows someone who does nearby. Bellefontaine area. Tell Gary I said hello. Dean Torges


Thank you sir. Much appreciated.


----------

